# return exchange from CCO



## iluvmakeup7 (Aug 15, 2012)

So I bought this studio fix fluid nc40 foundation 
  	and i find it darker than usual
  	anyone know if i can exchange it at a mac counter ?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 15, 2012)

I would try to bring it back to the CCO where you bought it, though it might be more difficult as you already bought it at a discounted price. Can you swatch it side by side with your old foundation as a proof? This might help you to get your money back. You definitely can't exchange it at a counter.


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Aug 15, 2012)

The CCO is way too far for me to go again 
  	MAC won't exchange the color with out proof right ?


----------



## OhSoJaded (Aug 15, 2012)

iluvmakeup7 said:


> The CCO is way too far for me to go again
> MAC won't exchange the color with out proof right ?


 MAC won't exchange it b/c A) you didn't purchase it directly from them and B) you bought it at a discounted price.


----------

